
Diamonds are Forever - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/01/13/diamonds-are-forever/
======
tomashubelbauer
I fail to see how the title here matches the title or the content of the
linked article?

~~~
nixtaken
oh, no. you are right. my mistake. I will delete it

